# Horno de inducción para fundir estaño



## Korobeniki (Ene 15, 2011)

Hola, quiero hacer un pequeño horno de inducción para poder fundir estaño, pero no se como puedo hacerlo, he pensado que con la resistencia de un soldador se podría hacer, pero no se, espero que alguien sepa como ayudarme.

Por cierto, ya he buscado los temas de hronos por inducción y lo que hay no me aclara nada.


----------



## jorge andrada (Ene 15, 2011)

hola el sistema de calentamiento por induccion se lo utiliz normalmente para traamiento termico de heirros o funcicion de hierros, es principio de funcionamiento se basa en crear un campo magnetico que circula a trabes del metal a fundir, por lo tanto el metal tiene que tener buenas propiedades ferromagneticas de lo contrario no va a rendir tu horno. no bien que es lo que necesites hacer con el estaño fundido pero de eso va a depender el diseño de tu horno, puedes utilizar la induccion para calentar un metal que este este en contacto con el estaño  y de esa manera lo puedas fundir. pero directamente no creo que lo puedas hacer, en realidad nunca intente calentar estaño, pero si lo hice con el hierro y funciono bien, basicamente tienes que acer una bobina que le hces circular mucha corriente en alta frecuencia y bajo voltage, de esta manera obtendras un magnetismo potente con una bobina de un par de vueltas y que hace saturar al hierro lo suficiente para que se funda o caliente, a eso lo controlas. podria profundizar un poco mas en el tema pero si no te va a servir sera en vano no ? 
saludos


----------



## el odiseo (Ene 15, 2011)

De que tamaño es el horno que quieres fabricar?


Que otras especificaciones nos puedes dar que puedan ser importantes?

Saludos


----------



## Korobeniki (Ene 15, 2011)

pues quiero hacer un pequeño horno del tamaño mas o menos de grande como las cazoletas estas de las velas http://www.google.es/imgres?imgurl=http://www.tarotterapia.com/tienda/images/LUMINARIA.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.tarotterapia.com/tienda/index.php%3Fmain_page%3Dindex%26cPath%3D8&usg=__mJt5q8swF38no7U4ANlaG8Ulfq8=&h=332&w=498&sz=84&hl=es&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=3WsocgsWLjfROM:&tbnh=120&tbnw=158&ei=6u8xTa2mFMz64Aaey5GaCg&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dvelas%2Bpeque%25C3%25B1as%26um%3D1%26hl%3Des%26biw%3D1126%26bih%3D666%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=113&vpy=76&dur=2104&hovh=183&hovw=275&tx=202&ty=98&oei=6u8xTa2mFMz64Aaey5GaCg&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=25&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0 entonces que se caliente y asi poder fundir estaño para poder estañar cables y otras cosas que me hagan falta, lo del soldador lo he dicho porque una vez desmonté uno, y simplemente era un cilindro de metal y unos hilos que supongo que serian de cobre arrollados haciendo una bobina.


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 15, 2011)

Korobeniki
mira creo que para el uso que estas describiendo y pensando que quieres fundir estaño, o plomo 
tal vez un simple tarrito sobre el fuego de una hornilla seria suficiente


----------



## Korobeniki (Ene 16, 2011)

Yo habia pensado que al hacerle una espira alrededor del recipiente, por efecto joule se calentaría la espira, y entonces se calentaria el recipiente, pero no se si eso se podria hacer, y si se puede hacer, como se podría hacer?


----------



## jorge andrada (Ene 16, 2011)

si vas a poder calentar por el efecto joule, pero tienes que hacer un transformador que te baje la tension como a 1 o 2 voltios para que tengas mucha corriente y puedas utilizar un par de espiras nada mas, pero seria un experimento lo que tu quieres hacer porque a este sistema se lo utiliza de forma pulzante no continua, ademas tienes que refrigerar bien tu transformador ya que este efecto lo sufre tambien el trafo y se te lo puede quemar.
depende para que lo quieres fundir al estaño cuentanos un poco en una de esas te sujerimos algo mas practico si te parece.
yo particularmente no lo veo viable al tema del efecto joule aunque si va a funcionar.
pero para lo que quieres hacer te sujiero otro sistema, ademas depende de lo que quieras hacer tienes que tener especial cuidado con la oxidacion del estaño. 
seria interesante que nos cuentes a todos un poco para que quieres hacer esto de fundir estaño, otra cosa a tener en cuenta es que si vas a fundir muchas veces o te vas a dedicar a algo en especial que tengas mucho cuidado de ventilar y evacuar bien lo gases de la fundicion, porque tienes que tener en cuenta que el estaño tiene partes plomo, y este es muy nocivo para la salud een este estado.
por favor cuentanos un poco sobre lo que intenta hacer?

y comparto lo que dice solaris, si es para fundir un poquito de estaño o plomo puedes utilizar una ornallita y listo.


----------



## Korobeniki (Ene 16, 2011)

es para cosas pequeñas, y si con eso que estais diciendo me puede servir pues entonces esta bien
de todas formas muchas gracias a todos


----------



## Mojado (Feb 5, 2015)

Hola...  quisiera saber si la carcasa de los discos rigidos, que al parecer es aluminio, se puede fundir como cualquier trozo de aluminio como latas de gaseosa, ya que tengo muchos, antes de meterlos al crisol, quisiera saber si contiene algun otro material que pueda ser toxico... gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 6, 2015)

Mojado dijo:


> Hola...  quisiera saber si la carcasa de los discos rigidos, que al parecer es aluminio, se puede fundir como cualquier trozo de aluminio como latas de gaseosa, ya que tengo muchos, antes de meterlos al crisol, quisiera saber si contiene algun otro material que pueda ser toxico... gracias




Sip, es aluminio.

Y si  lo fuera no trae inconveniente alguno, ya que  se funde y se puede retirar del metal líquido con una pinza

Todos los metales fundidos poseen un cierto grado de toxicidad, por lo que es conveniente trabajarlos en ambientes bien ventilados.


----------



## Mojado (Feb 9, 2015)

Gracias Fogonazo Intentaré hacer mis propias minipoleas.


----------



## resistor470K (Feb 11, 2015)

lo que tu quieres hacer creo que es es esto http://www.dx.com/es/p/300w-temperature-controlled-soldering-pot-blue-golden-220v-48764#.VNvCIy4gv4Q   los hay de varios tipos mas pequeños y mas grandes,si lo puedes hacer mucho mejor,si no te quieres romper la cabeza por ese precio merece la pena


----------



## Mojado (Feb 11, 2015)

No... lo que quiero hacer es derretirlos en un horno del tipo   http://foro.metalaficion.com/index.php?topic=1864.0   y luego volcarlos en un molde dentro de arcilla seca o arena   asi   http://www.esacademic.com/dic.nsf/eswiki/817999


----------



## resistor470K (Feb 12, 2015)

Mojado dijo:


> No... lo que quiero hacer es derretirlos en un horno del tipo   http://foro.metalaficion.com/index.php?topic=1864.0   y luego volcarlos en un molde dentro de arcilla seca o arena   asi   http://www.esacademic.com/dic.nsf/eswiki/817999



y lo que yo te he puesto es para derretir estaño,cual es la diferencia


----------



## Mojado (Feb 12, 2015)

Lo que pasa es que lo mio no es estaño sino el aluminio de los disco rigidos...  saludos


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 12, 2015)

El punto de fusión del aluminio, no es tan alto como para necesitar artilugios costosos.
Lo importante es la aislación(para no perder temperatura).
Yo he fundido aluminio en un recipiente de hojalata de 20 litros (y te hablo de un par de kilos), solo quemando madera, y soplando desde abajo con un secador de cabello.

La altura y diámetro del horno la determinará el tamaño del crisol, con que haya un centímetro de luz entre este y la pared del horno tienes suficiente.
El espesor del aislamiento puede estar entre los 8 y 10 cm, y no necesitas material refractario caro, estamos hablando de 660 grados, nada más.
La forma de introducir la llama, es semejante a la del horno que posteaste.
El crisol lo puedes hacer con un segmento de tubo de fontanería de aprox. 7 mm de espesor (cuanto mas grueso mejor para retener temperatura), el diámetro lo eliges tu, y la altura también, dependerá de la cantidad de metal que quieras fundir, y como hablas de cantidades pequeñas...

Por otra parte, tengo entendido, que el calentamiento por inducción, es factible en metales ferrosos.
En otros metales *se complica.*

Espero estos datos te sirvan, saludos.


----------

